# Hudson Valley Reptile Expo Sunday 16th?



## atp0726 (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone have any feedback on this show from past experience? This will be my first show if I decide to go and is at least a few hours drive for me. I looked at the website and didn't see a lot of frog/vivarium related vendors and am wondering if its worth the drive. I would be looking for some plants, and some frogs possibly. Any insight is appreciated! herpnerds


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

ive never heard of it, doesn't mean its not going to be good though. If I were you id wait until the next White Plains show I believe it is April 6th


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Only frog vendor I recognize on the list is Tim Heath. And Black Jungle doesn't appear on the list, which I find a little odd.

The next Hamburg PA show is the following Saturday, 2/22 which would be preferable if you're any closer to it.


----------



## atp0726 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! I am about an hour north of Albany ny so the Hamburg might be a haul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey all,
I have been vending at this show for two years with my company Hudson Valley Terrariums. We sell custom designed terrariums, darts, ghost wood, ff's and decor. 
It's not a huge show but I think its a good show. Tim Heath's Frog Farm will be next to us. We have seen more frogs showing up lately.

Anyway, the show could use your support. Hope everyone can make it. Stop by and say hi.

Cliner
Hudson Valley Terrariums
www.hvtviv.com


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Perryman Dart Frogs will have 17 varieties of dart frogs available at Dale's Bearded Dragons. Be sure to stop by and check out our selection of frogs and hard to find tropical plants along with Dale's huge selection of terrarium and reptile related dry goods and tanks.


----------

